# Omega Planet Ocean Stopped Working - Please Help



## omega fan (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi, I have an Omega Sea master professional PO. I bought it new from Gordsmith's about 4 years ago.

the watch is automatic and I treat it like a baby. Its very well looked after. Last weekend I took it off as I was going on a boys w/e so I took my trusty citizen sky hawk instead. When I got back the PO had stopped, I tried wearing it for the next day but the second hand would tick for a while (90 seconds) then stop. I then wound it manually with the same result.

I love the way my PO looks, but I have serious doubts over build quality and reliability.

is this a common fault? I thought the co-axis was supposed to be more reliable? I'm very dissapointed with this watch and omega.

How do I resolve this problem, do you know what would cause this fault, and how much will it cost to fix?

thanks........


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

I dont know this particular watch but could it be you have "Over wound" It? Maybe you just need to release the tension a little to get it ticking again.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

After 4 years continuous wear, a service is in order to check out the problem and to put your Omega back in the groove!

Mike


----------



## omega fan (Oct 10, 2011)

omega was not over wound, as I say I'm very careful with it, plus the co-axial mechanism means you can't over wind.

the watch is serviced every 2 years. I've owned a new speed master, seamaster and a Rolex submariner; and never had a problem. Really cheesed off with this, not happy at all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Either contact Omega directly or the shop you bought it from. Some of the better high street stores have warranties that cover a few years and even beyond that may be able to help you out. If you have it serviced every 2 years maybe it is due? I assume when you took it in for a service with Omega you got some cover to come with it?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

omega fan said:


> ..the watch is serviced every 2 years. .. Really cheesed off with this, not happy at all.


Cheesed off, you say? Assuming it was serviced by an AD, I'd be hammering on their door!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Speaking generally, automatics don't over wind. When the spring is fully tensioned, the mechanism freewheels. In the case of a manual movement, when the watch is fully wound and further force is applied to the crown, the mechanism breaks.

Later,

William


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Agree with William, it's pretty much impossible to overwind an auto - there will be a clutch mechanism which will stop it happening, usually by releasing tension from the mainspring. Manuals can be fully-wound, but you'd have to have the mechanical sympathy of a teenager with a new driving license and the forearms of a gorilla to put enough torque into a very small crown to break anything. Usually letting the tension out of a manual helps. Won't help in your case, though.

Servicing every two years is generous, I service my own watches and they have to wait much longer than this. I'm not sure what the Omega recommendation is for a co-ax, but I'd be surprised if it weren't 4 or 5 years, so I can't see it being a problem with dry lube (which is the problem with most watches showing the symptoms you describe). I did look at a SMP for a member a couple of years back which had been serviced a year or so previously by an independent and had been a daily wearer since, he also left it for a while whilst on holiday (two weeks in this case) and it was having issues starting when he got back. I popped the back off and could see some detritus in the escapement, a quick blow-through and it was ticking away again - I advised him to talk to the chap who'd serviced it previously and request that it was done again, but properly this time. It had obviously been serviced in a less-than-clean environment and that was causing the problem.

Where are you based?

Richard


----------



## verytalldave (Sep 24, 2011)

I read somewhere that Omega co-axial watches (at least the newer ones) should not require servicing for about 10 years or so from purchase.

This was one of the reasons I dipped deeper into my pocket and recently bought a co-axial Aqua Terra. That and the reason I liked its looks of course.

Why would anyone get a watch serviced every two years? I know its a matter of personal choice and its up to the owner, (please don't bite my head off) but this seems excessive to me.

Can you "over-service" a watch ? Is that possible? Too much oil ?

I don't intend or plan doing anything to mine until about 2021 except wear it every day.


----------



## omega fan (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Chaps.

Thanks for the replies. I agree with the posts that say the co-ax should be serviced 4-10 years. That was one of the reasons I bought the OSPO that and because I love the way it looks. I've always loved oversized watches. Got to say I'm really unhappy with the fault. Since I bought it new its been back and forth to Omega (Swatch!) for little problems.

*It's out of warrenty, should I send it to Omega for a service and hope the fault is picked up, or should I send it for a repair? Whats the cheapest way of getting this sorted?*

Thanks for your help......

P.S

It pains me to say this, but the whole reason why expensive watches arose was because they were a work of art and accurate time instruments. Nowadays if you want accuracy and reliability I would say a fifty quid casio is better than my two grand omega. I will keep my omega forever because I love the way it looks and feels, but owning a new Planet Ocean watch is comparable driving a an Alfa Romeo Spider they look the business, make you feel good about yourself, but they are completely unreliable and you never know when they're going to let you down.

As much as it pains me my advice to anybody would be don't touch Omega, instead buy a reliable Japanese watch. (I've got a Citizen SeaHawk titanium, cost Â£600 new and I use it as my rough and ready watch). The omega is pampered it has never even see rain water let alone a 1000 meter dive, I dread to think what it would be like after swimming in it. Citizen SeaHawk is a very good looking watch but the OSPO beats it hands down in the looks department, overall though due to reliabilty the SeaHawk wins every time.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

It's a difficult one as so many of these watches have been sold that you are bound to see some failures but I think Omega pretty much admitted that their first interpretation of George Daniels original Co-Axial design had some shortcomings.

I've been considering one for a couple of years but these sort of issues have so far put me off. Mind you I have an Omega Chronostop which I bought new in 1973 and although it doesn't get used much now still keeps excellent time but years ago when it was being serviced a watchmaker looked inside and said 'Oh dear Omegas aren't what they used to be!'


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think the watch you have is the 2500 caliber, which was basically the standard 2500 watch with the lever escapement removed and the co-axial escapement and balance made to fit the 2500 movement as a rush job and no real R&D was done on it according to George Daniels, all machined and done on a computer and all went into production without seeing if any flaws........

The new 8500 caliber is a completely different animal and the escapement is now much larger and was designed first with the rest of the movement designed around it for optimal performance.......

My advice would be to get you watch going again, and trade it in against a new one which has 4 year warranty.......


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

harryblakes7 said:


> I think the watch you have is the 2500 caliber, which was basically the standard 2500 watch with the lever escapement removed and the co-axial escapement and balance made to fit the 2500 movement as a rush job and no real R&D was done on it according to George Daniels, all machined and done on a computer and all went into production without seeing if any flaws........
> 
> The new 8500 caliber is a completely different animal and the escapement is now much larger and was designed first with the rest of the movement designed around it for optimal performance.......
> 
> My advice would be to get you watch going again, and trade it in against a new one which has 4 year warranty.......


I WAS GOING TO BUY ONE OF THESE MOVEMENTS WHEN THEY CAME OUT! I was offered a great deal in Crete, thank goodness I didn't buy one.

You would think that Omega would honour their commitment to quality and replace the value against one that works.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

omega fan said:


> Hi Chaps.
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I agree with the posts that say the co-ax should be serviced 4-10 years. That was one of the reasons I bought the OSPO that and because I love the way it looks. I've always loved oversized watches. Got to say I'm really unhappy with the fault. Since I bought it new its been back and forth to Omega (Swatch!) for little problems.
> 
> ...


No watch is indestructible no matter how much you spend on it, a high price does not bring with it added toughness or reliability, one instance of failure does not signify a problem with the brand *As much as it pains me my advice to anybody would be don't touch Omega, instead buy a reliable Japanese watch* Dont you think Seikos ever break down ? 

On the flipside I have a Omega that has never let me down and a Seiko that has stopped on me..... I could make the opposite claims to you...

If your looking for perfect reliability in a watch brand your going to be disappointed, just get it fixed and enjoy it...... :good:

Return it to Omega detailing all the times its been back and say you want this latest fault rectified as a gesture of goodwill ... When was it there last?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f20/oh-omega-why-you-so-rubbish-now-tale-speedy-woe-319684.html


----------



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

While you can't judge an entire brand by one or two poor experiences it does sometimes appear that Omegas are getting worse - I bought a new Dynamic in 1997 when they came out and wore it every day for 8 years until it needed a service. That said the movement inside is top of the Omega range for the time. After a further 5 years+ of daily wear it's stopped again. I'll no doubt get it serviced again soon but can't help thinking after 14 years maybe I should just settle for a much more practical and accurate quartz. Can't help adding up the cost of servicing it for the rest of my life - potentially 2 or 3 grand if not more.

Been wearing the G shock for the last two months and while I can't get used to the plastic they are bloody good value if all you want is an absolutely accurate (radio controlled to the second, all day, every day), shock proof, water proof, reliable watch until it unfortunately self-destructs after 15 ish years when the resin disintegrates in your hands.

Matt


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Not really familliar with this model. I service/repair my own watches and in an odd way quite like the quirks and differences between different models and love innovation even if some of the time it doesn't quite work how it was intended. It gives me an escuse for tinkering!

Could be your Omega can be compared to a racing car. It might need servicing more often than say a mondeo but your getting extra performance. In this case perhaps its a fast beating movement with smooth sweeping seconds?

I've got an Omega WWW with 30T2 movement from 1944. Totally awesome quality and has never lost a beat. Todays synthetic lubricants can last 10 years between services but with the different designs in watches some will need servicing more than others.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I bought a Casio once and the strap broke. I would never buy another one.


----------



## oscarpearse (Jan 2, 2010)

ESL said:


> I bought a Casio once and the strap broke. I would never buy another one.


Think the reaction of the OP is a little over the top. Mechanical watches are not always reliable. I dont see why one failure justifies dissing the brand to the extent it has been in this thread. Go and talk to the AD. Get it fixed and enjoy it. No need to service as often as two years. Save your money for repairs instead!


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

New member joins RLT to bash Omega ?

I don't buy it and call BS :bull*******: :bull*******:

OP's an Omega bashing troll. Seen it several times in other forums....


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

oscarpearse said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a Casio once and the strap broke. I would never buy another one.
> ...


He doesnt get it serviced every two years thats just :bull*******:


----------

